# Best boots for Flow bindings



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Prolly Nidecker since they bought Flow and sell the boots under their own brand.


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the same bindings and been using Burton Imperial boots for several years with no problems. I've had many Flows over the last 20 years. I've used several Salomon boots also with previous Flows for many years, but I love the Burton boots now. Looking for a new pair of boots though. Either another set of Imperials or the Burton Photon Boa. Haven't tried the Photon yet, but should work with the Flow also...


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I wear photons and have no problems. The main thing with flows is that they are sensitive to how tight you lace up. It needs to be consistent. If you leave the boots loose one day it’ll feel like the bindings are out of adjustment.


----------

